# Stock B14 rims



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

I,ve seen some classics with B14 rims (stars) and they look great. Is it better to have those rims than aftermarkets? Not just style but like fit, weight and stuff. I have aftermarkets and probably will change them to the B14's.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've got B14 SE-R wheels on mine and I really like them. They're reasonably light for a stock wheel (17 lbs), 15x6, which is a good size (you can cram 205s on them), and they have the Nissan hamburger on the centercaps, which is incredibly cool IMO. If you can find a set, go for it, they usually can be had for cheap.


----------

